# Searching for Nitroz...



## dlrflyer (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm searching for Nitroz as I have some Surefires I'd like to mod, specifically a couple of U2s, and maybe an E2L.


----------



## F89 (Apr 16, 2018)

dlrflyer said:


> I'm searching for Nitroz as I have some Surefires I'd like to mod, specifically a couple of U2s, and maybe an E2L.



He's generally about in the Homemade and Modified section, he has a thread on Surefire mods.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 16, 2018)

These types of requests go here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?151749-Looking-for-CPF-member

Please don't open new threads for this. Thanks.


----------

